# Suggestion/Advice Needed: Laptop for Programming



## spacescreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Budget: 30k
Brand: Any
Basic Req: Java Programming.
Other Features: Dvd RW, Wi fi, Blutooth etc


Other Queries:

1) I am not aware as to how much will be good enough, but the RAM should be able to handle s/w like Eclipse Enterprise edition etc, and be able to run other apps in background. Torrent client etc.

So how much should i go for?
Will it be better to get the req RAM in original purchase or be upgrading later on ?

2) I generally dont like the 15.x screen size. Prefer more like 14incher.. is it possible?
Pls do suggest the 15.x" sized ones as well for options..

3) Matte Vs Glossy screen
Which ll be more easy on the eyes for the odd movie watching and not be messing the details at the same time?


Thanks in advance


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 1, 2012)

If you able to find Acer Travelmate 4750 i5-2nd Gen, 2gb, 500gb 14" for Rs. 31.5K with 3 years warranty. Rs. 1-2.5K for 4-8GB RAM


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 1, 2012)

spacescreamer said:


> Budget: 30k
> Brand: Any
> Basic Req: Java Programming.
> Other Features: Dvd RW, Wi fi, Blutooth etc
> ...



I think you should consider increasing your budget by around 5K, as 30K is just budget for entry level laptops around which, you'll find some of the newer launched Pentium Processor based systems.
You could consider purchasing the Dell 14R E-Value Code: u540728in8
This one's a Core i3 second generation processor based system, with 2 GB of RAM. @ 31,490. I feel that Dell systems are the most rugged and reliable. You always have the option to purchase RAM sticks from brands like Kingston or Corsair, and since upgrading the RAM is something dell considers, user servicable, I think this is a good alternative than going in for a system beyond 35K. DDR3 RAMs are dirt cheap retailing at below 1500 for a single stick of 4GB from brands like Kingston Transcend and Corsair. This way, you'll have 6 GB of system RAM that too in a Dual Channel Configuration, which will actually speed up the processes you'll be running
Since, what I feel is that you are into developing Enterprise Java Applications, that'll need IDE's like Eclipse, NetBeans, BEA Weblogic or IBM Websphere, which are actually too resource intensive applications, having a system with a minimum 4 GB of ram is recommended for you.
Moreover, you always have the option to research online for your requirements.
Best of Luck for your further Research!


----------



## spacescreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, appreciated 

I can increase the budget if it actually will be a leap upgrade. I understand that 30k is less but i want to invite all the options i can exercise and then consider upgrading.. whether it ll a RAM/CPU upgrade or a RAM+CPU thing.. that remains to be seen.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 1, 2012)

You can have a look at HP Notebook HP 430 Laptop at 32k . It's got -
2nd Gen Core i5 (2410M 2.3Ghz)
4 GB DDR3 RAM , 500 GB HDD
14 inch Screen 
The only down side is that you only get DOS with it .
HP Notebook HP 430 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 for HP 430.

@OP- Go for i5 + 4GB if possible in your budget.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 1, 2012)

Go for Sony Vaio VPCEG25EN and add 2GB RAM

You will get it for 28k and 2GB extra ram will cost you around 700Rs


----------



## spacescreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Do throw in your suggestion for i5 config with 4GB RAM as well.
I ll give it a shot if i can abt increasing the budget.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

with i5 and 4gb you can check out Sony VAIO E Series Laptop EG2A
And in low range there is an option i.e. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 but the build quality is not good and also it has got very poor looks


----------



## spacescreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

1) While we are talking about i5.. How about opinions on this one: Dell Vostro 3450 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 Laptop: Flipkart.com
Need to hear on vostro series.

2) @ rajat..
Why not this: *www.flipkart.com/computers/laptops...kA--&ref=02b1855b-52a2-433f-b60d-e6717a8f7a2a
Solely because of RAM supplied ?

3) Basically a friend of mine who is a programmer suggested me that i5 based laptop should be my basic config. Only then i posted here for further discussion. Core i5 isnt kinda necessity.. is it ?


I really do appreciate the quick response guys.. thanks


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 2, 2012)

@spacescreamer the one you mentioned has just 2GB DDR3 RAM (1GB X 2) so all the slots are filled you have to remove one of the RAM , the one which I suggested has 4GB (2GBX2) .The one you suggested has 15.6" of screen but you preferred 14" more but it has a slightly better processor (2430M).
i5 isnt kinda necessary but it would be more future proof and wont get too outdated too quickly.
VESTRO 3450 has a better processor same as HP 630 but it is quite expensive (36.7k).


----------

